
18,000mAh battery has a phone in it - jere
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/2/26/18241117/energizer-power-max-p18k-pop-huge-battery-phone-mwc-2019
======
sohkamyung
That is probably near the limit set by the FAA on the kind of Li-Ion battery
that can be carried on planes (maximum 100 watt hours per battery). See [1].

[1]
[https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/as...](https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf)

~~~
virtuallynathan
The limit is usually around ~27,000mAh

------
33a
Stop measuring battery size in amp hours. I have no idea how big this battery
is without knowing the voltage. Use watt hours in the title.

~~~
tryptophan
Or we could use the proper unit of energy, joules. (1 watt second = 1 joule)

~~~
Mirioron
No, that would make things too easy to understand.

------
tluyben2
I had a Oukitel 10k the first version: it was good, but the glass really broke
so fast and easy which they promised to fix in the second version. So after 2
glass shatters I got the second version: the glass was indeed better but
basically everything else was worse. The idea of not making everything smaller
but leaving more space for the battery is good imho, but the quality of the
phone has to be good and these brands usually are not.

~~~
BenFrantzDale
Isn’t a heavy phone like this going to be prone to glass breakage?

~~~
tluyben2
Version 1 would break even after a very light drop; the second version I
dropped many times and on much worse surfaces and it held together. It still
is fine years later. Not sure about this monster ofcourse; I'm talking about
'only' a 10.000 mah phone.

------
ericb
Any recommendations for something with a big battery about halfway between
this and the average size phone? Ideally, good camera, recent Android, low
bloatware, but normal (not tablet) width an height?

~~~
jplayer01
[https://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3](https://www.gsmarena.com/battery-
test.php3)

------
jplayer01
I think I could live with 9000mAh. This is just a bit too thick...

------
eastern
It's only a bit smaller than the first phone I ever used.

